

Show HN: Redesign of www.muusical.com - wuliwong
http://www.muusical.com/blog/new_look

======
wuliwong
Muusical is basically a product hunt for music with a nice playlist feature,
where you can add songs from different sites like youtube, vimeo and
soundcloud. We've been working on this for the last few months. This is a
nights and weekends project so far. I'm the developer and my buddy Toms is the
designer. We'd love to hear what you think of our work.

